# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تصور کن ... حالا بنویس

## Target

سلام..!

تا به حال فكر كردی كه ذهن شما، چطور میتونه به شما كمك كنه تا به هدفي كه داري دست پیدا کنی؟

چگونه ذهن شما قدرت اعتماد به نفس، شجاعت، ثبات قدم و هر چيز ديگري را در وجود شما افزايش می­ده؟

برای رسیدن به هر موفقیت و هدفی، بعد از مشخص کردن اون هدف باید ذهن خودت رو برای اون آماده کنی و اون چیزی جز رویا پردازی نیست.

هدفت رو با تمام جزئیات هر لحظه تصور کن و شک نکن تو قدرت رسیدن به اون رو داری.

فقط حواست باید به سنگریزه های موفقیت میانه راه باشه  چون اونها بدون شک سرعتت رو کاهش خواهند داد.

اینو همیشه به یاد داشته باش که تو باید انرژیت رو تو بالاترین حد خودش نگه داری.و این رمز بزرگ موفقیت توست.

هر دفعه که وارد این تاپیک میشی تصور کن که الان نتایج کنکور رو از توی سایت سنجش داری میبینی و یهو متوجه میشی که رتبه ای که واسش جنگیدی و روز هایی که از تفریح و خیلی کار های دیگه میزدی تا به هدفت برسی رو بدست اوردی (مثلا پزشکی روزانه قبول شدی :Yahoo (45): ) ،* 
حالا چه حسی داری؟ بعد از این اتفاق چی کار می کنی؟*

----------


## BRUH

ای بد نیست  :Yahoo (21):  خستگی رو از تنت میپرونه  :Yahoo (4):

----------

